# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Provojeni dhe ju

## StormAngel

Prej Prillit te 2005, mbi 380.000 njerez jane munduar ta dekriptojne kete loje, por pa sukses. Ka domina ne fotot. Provojeni.  :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.frvade.com/

----------

